# Arva?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ARVA has been around forever. They have a strong presence in the Euro market, but it seems like every attempt in the US market fizzles out after a few years. I have an ARVA Evolution beacon from 2001 that I used for years. It was my bury and find beacon the last few seasons, but it finally crapped out on me. I definitely got my use out of it. 

Generally speaking they have a super fast processor, easy to use, and durable. Should be a fine beacon for you.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Good deal.....I'll have to see if what sort of discount he gets on the beacons and pick one up.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Picked up an Evo 3+ before last season and don't regret it. Nice clear display and easy to use, zero hiccups.

The Evo 3+ is a bit bulky, but comparable to others in that price range and suits my needs fine. Don't have experience with higher end models but I do have confidence in the brand. I was a bit weary at first because I hadn't heard of them but as killclimbz says, they are apparently pretty big across the pond.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

DrnknZag said:


> Good deal.....I'll have to see if what sort of discount he gets on the beacons and pick one up.


Group buy?


----------

